# Hey! San Diego peeps....



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll be coming down from L.A. for the holiday weekend and wouldn't mind tagging along for a ride or two. I'm free Saturday and Sunday. I'll be staying in PB but I'm game for meeting anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> I'll be coming down from L.A. for the holiday weekend and wouldn't mind tagging along for a ride or two. I'm free Saturday and Sunday. I'll be staying in PB but I'm game for meeting anywhere. Thanks.


here ya go:

san diego group rides


----------

